# Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro



## carp2000 (28. August 2006)

Hallo,

hier mal ein Thema, was mir in letzter Zeit ein bisschen auf dem Herzen liegt, zumal ich selbst davon betroffen bin.

Nicht zuletzt die vielen Threads hier am Board, sondern auch meine eigenen Erfahrungen zeigen, dass der Fischbestand im Rhein und auch im Main bei weitem nicht mehr der ist, der er noch vor einigen Jahren war. 

Der Zander ist wohl das Paradebeispiel, wie ein guter Bestand in wenigen Jahren mehr oder weinger platt geangelt werden kann. Aber auch die Bestände anderer Fische sind hier im Rhein und im Main zurückgegangen.

Und es scheint auch relativ klar zu sein, wer oder was daran (zumindest eine größere) Schuld trägt.
Die Zahl der Angler hier im Rhein-Main-Gebiet scheint in den vergangenen Jahren sehr gestiegen zu sein. Und mit dieser gestiegenen Zahl der Angler ist auch die Entnahme der Fische dramatisch angewachsen. 

Das soll jetzt keine C&R-Diskussion werden, denn darum geht es mir nicht, zumal es sowieso nichts ändern würde.  

Mir scheint ein anderer Aspekt viel wichtiger. Wo bitte kann man sonst noch für nur 30 Euro im Jahr soviel Gewässerstrecke beangeln??? Sowas gibt es nur hier!!! 

Und ist es nicht irgendwie klar, dass ein solch günstiger Preis ein viel zu große Zahl von Anglern anlockt, die wiederum (zu Recht) ihre gefangen Fische entnehmen und so über kurz oder lang den Bestand im Gewässer stark dezimieren.

Ich möchte nun keinem Angler das Angeln am Main oder Rhein verleiten, aber wäre es nicht sinnvoller, die Kosten für eine Jahreskarte an den genannten Gewässern auf 100 oder auch 200 Euro anzuheben. 

Natürlich wäre das Angeln dann wesentlich teurer, aber immerhin sollte es mit diesen Beträgen auch möglich sein, durch einen entsprechenden Besatz für einen vernünftigen Bestand zu  sorgen, so dass auch viele Angler was fangen könnten. 

Ich finde, die billigen Jahreskarten für Rhein und Main haben eine "Wenig-zahlen-viel-rausholen"-Mentalität gefördert, deren Ergebnis wir nun in den schlechten Fängen sehen. Ich will damit niemanden anklagen, aber vielleicht hat der eine oder andere ja auch schon mal so seine Erfahrungen mit "speziellen" Kollegen gemacht...

Ein vernünftiger Bestand hat nun mal seinen Preis, der anscheinend aber nicht mit 30 Euro zu realisieren ist. Übrigens bedeutet ein vernünftiger Bestand für mich jetzt nicht, garantiert 3 Zander pro Tag zu fangen, soll ja kein Puff sein. Aber ab und zu mal was fangen, so dass die Angelei auch Spaß macht, wäre ja schon nicht schlecht, oder???

Wie denkt ihr darüber? Bin mal gespannt auf eure Meinungen!

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Stefan6 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*



carp2000 schrieb:


> Mir scheint ein anderer Aspekt viel wichtiger. Wo bitte kann man sonst noch für nur 30 Euro im Jahr soviel Gewässerstrecke beangeln??? Sowas gibt es nur hier!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hier zum Beispiel die Elbe,Hamburger Teil,Niedersachsens Teil,Schl.-Holsteiner Teil langt der Fischereischein ohne extra kosten.Ausgenommen ein paar Teilstrecken.Im Hamburger Teil keine Fangbegrenzung.Daher wird das wohl irgendwann auch so enden wie bei Euch mit den Fängen.


----------



## aal-andy (28. August 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

Wenn die Rheinkarte fast 7x so teuer werden sollte als bisher, kann ja nicht einfach 7x so viel Fisch eingesetzt werden. Der Besatz muss ja irgendwo realistisch zur entnommenden Fangmenge sein, dazu müsste erst einmal jeder, der eine Rheinkarte hat, seine Fangliste ordnungsgemäß ausgefüllt an die Rheinfischereigenossenschaft zurückschicken. Zudem würde man bei diesen Preisvorschlägen die Angler in eine 2-Klassen Gruppe splitten, nämlich die, die sich das erlauben können, und die anderen eben nicht. Und wieviele Angler gehen im Jahr nur ein paarmal an diese Gewässer, um einfach mal zwischendurch mit Made oder Wurm ein bißchen Freude zu haben. Und wieviel sollte dann der Schein für die Jugendlichen kosten, etwa wie bisher die Hälfte des normalen Scheins ? Ich denke bei der Anzahl der verkauften Scheine pro Jahr, mal 30 Euro, da kann ich schon eine ganze Menge Fisch besetzen, wobei ja sowieso nicht alles der Gebühren ins Wasser geht. Ich wäre allerdings gerne bereit, einen kleinen Obulus mehr zu bezahlen, um mit meinem Fahrzeug vernünftig ans Wasser zu kommen, statt wie bei der Bundeswehr einen Tagesmarsch mit vollem Gepäck durchs Gelände zu absolvieren.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (28. August 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

Deine Gedanken in Ehren - aber ein Besatz im Rhein ist genauso sinnvoll, wie ein Besatz im Meer! |rolleyes 


carp2000 schrieb:


> Ein vernünftiger Bestand hat nun mal seinen Preis, der anscheinend aber nicht mit 30 Euro zu realisieren ist.


Um diesem Preis mal ein wenig näher zu rücken:
In den letzten 5 Jahren sind im Schnitt rund 500 Lachse pro Jahr den Rhein wieder raufgeschwommen. Das hat nen 2-stelligen Millionenbetrag gekostet.

Natürlich müssen Zander & Co nicht erst ins Meer - aber mehr Laichplätze haben die im Rhein trotz alledem nicht zur Verfügung. Das die Zander im Rhein weniger werden hat sicherlich noch gaaaanz andere Gründe als nur die Angler.


----------



## bubatz01 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

ich wäre dafür die rheinkarte teurer zu machen,was zum einem die "qualität"der angler am wasser steigert.wenn die mehr einahmen noch sinnvoll in besatz investiert werden und nicht zum stopfen irgenwelcher finanzlöcher,dann noch besser.

ich hoffe das mit einer solchen anhöhung der kosten,die "angler" der gattung ich schlage alles ab was schwimmt und haue es in die fritöse endlich mal vom wasser verschwindet.

gegen eine gezielte entnahme spricht ja nix.


----------



## KölnerAngler (28. August 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

Geld zu viel?

Es gibt genügend Angler die Ihr Hobby aufgrund Ihrer finanziellen Lage ( ich meine damit nicht nur Arbeit suchende sondern auch absolute Geringverdiener zu denen ich auch gehöre.
Und denke daran auch Du könntest in der heutigen Zeit ganz schnell zu einer der beiden Gruppen gehören, außer Du bist Beamter oder so gut versorgt das Du eh nie Poblrmr hast), froh sind jedenfalls ein Gewässer befischen zu können, das sie sich leisten können.

Zudem würde eine Erhöhung nur dazu führen, dass dann eben mehr Schwarz gefischt würde, und die Gruppe von Anglern die Du hier ansprichst würde das eh nicht interessieren, weil sie genauso weiter machen wie zur Zeit, egal ob mit oder ohne Lizenz.

Zudem würde das Geld eh nicht dort landen wo es hin soll.

Denn es müßten dementsprechend mehr Kontrolleure eingestellt werden und das Kostet.

Also landet das Geld wieder in einem grossen Verwaltungsapparat und nicht in Besatzmaßnahmen.

Wenn Du also eine "elitäre" Gesellschaft am Wasser haben willst, dann suche Dir doch einen entsprechenden Verein, wo Du Deine Ruhe vor anderen hast und Du das Geld, dass Du zuviel hast dort verschießen kannst.

Wenn also die Beiträge erhöht werden, ändert sich also nichts,außer das Du Menschen ausgrenzt die glücklich sind jedenfalls noch etwas Freude am Leben zu haben.

Das Geld würde also nur in einen Verwaltungsapparat gepumpt wo der großteil der Geldmasse verschwindet.

An den Anglern die alles mitnehmen was eßbar, ist wirst Du auch so nichts ändern, den die gibt es auch bei den wohlbetuchten.

Und an den Schwarzanglern wird damit auch nichts geändert, sondern, im Gegenteil es werden dann immer mehr.

Oder willst Du alle 1000 m einen Kontrolleur aufstellen (dann weißt Du ja auch wo dann das Geld hin geht).

Zudem werden sich auch die Preise für die Geräte erhöhen.

Denn wenn sich immer weniger Menschen Ihr Hobby leisten können, machen die Hersteller und Händler weniger Umsatz und das wird sich auf die Preise niederschlagen.

Das heißt dann im Endeffekt, es wird nicht nur 170 Euro mehr für die Karte verlangt, sondern aufgrund der höheren Preisen kostet Dich das Hobby im laufe der Zeit ein vielfaches mehr.

Wenn Du soviel Verdienst, dann nimm Dir ein privat Gewässer und gut ist.

Oder bist Du ein getarnter Regierungsminister und Dein realer Name ist Steinbrück und DU suchst hier nach neuen Einnahmequellen (nicht böse sein, ist nur als Spaß gemeint)|supergri 


Grüße

KölnerAngler


----------



## Geisbock (28. August 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

Ich bin sehr Traurig was mit den Rhein passiert ist.
JA ER IST ÜBERANGELT UND DAS LEIDER ZU VIEL.
Und dazu noch die Kormoranplage.

Ich erinnere mich an zeiten aus den 80er der Rhein war nicht so Sauber wie jetzt aber hatte viel mehr Fisch zu bieten.
Leute die das angeln aus den alten zeiten nicht kennen, würden es sicherlich heut nicht mehr glauben was der Rhein den Anglern zu bieten hatte.
Es macht mich Traurig und wütent zugleich was ich nun am Rhein vorfinde.
Es wahren am Rhein tage da haben wir, ein alter Freund und ich ca 80 Zander 12 Hechte, Barsche ab 80 aufgehört zu zählen an einen Tag gefangen.
Und alle sind wieder gesund zurück in wasser gekommen.
Heut zu tage an der gleichen Angelstelle wie aus den 80er (EIN KLEINEN BARSCH GEFANGEN)
Herzlichen glückwunsch.
Ich war nie Angler wegen der Fisch Küche.
Und gerade am Rhein würde ich nie Fische essen, habe meine gründe dafür.
Bitte nicht fragen!!!!!!
Aber Jeden das was er sich beim Angeln wünscht.
Ich habe auch nichts gegen Angler die diese Fische essen.
Aber ich habe etwas gegen angler die es die zeit übertrieben haben.
Nun sind die Gezeiten schlechter, und die Fischgründe aus der Goldenen zeit sind im Arsch.
Um die gleichen Verhältnisse wie früher zu schaffen.
Hier mein Massnahmenkatalog den vielen nicht schmecken wird.

1. 5 jahre angelverbot
2. Da nach die Karte auf 200 Euro setzen
3. Nur ein zander oder Hecht pro tag - 10 pro Jahr
4. Mehr Kontrollen wegen Fischraub
5. Das Land muß gegen die Kormoranplage aktiv werden

Erst dan wird der rhein wieder so wie er mal war.
Der Beste Fluss in Europa.


----------



## bubatz01 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

ich möchte kein elite gewässer,jedoch denke ich eben das die etwas gehoberene preissklasse gewisse "anglergruppen" fernhält.die aufgrund ihres teilweisses verhaltens eh nichts am wasser verloren habe und ich die auch nicht gerne sehe,aber darauf gehen wir lieber nicht genauer ein,es könnte aussarten was nicht sein muss.

ansonsten hast du mit einigem deines postings garnichtmal unrecht.


1. 5 jahre angelverbot
2. Da nach die Karte auf 200 Euro setzen
3. Nur ein zander oder Hecht pro tag - 10 pro Jahr
4. Mehr Kontrollen wegen Fischraub
5. Das Land muß gegen die Kormoranplage aktiv werden

denke an die berufsfischer,das währe punkt 6.


----------



## carp2000 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

@ KölnerAngler: Mist, aufgeflogen 

Nein, ich bin natürlich nicht Steinbrück und Geld zuviel hab ich auch nicht.

Aber es ist nun mal leider so, dass zumindest hier Main und Rhein die einzigen beiden Gewässer sind oder waren, wo man vernünftig angeln kann bzw. konnte. Mittlerweile ist es aber so weit, dass es kaum noch Spaß macht, angeln zu gehen, da ich vorher schon weiß, dass nichts bei raus kommt. 

Die 200 Euro waren ja auch nur etwas provokativ. Aber mittlerweile bin ich ehrlich soweit, lieber etwas mehr zu zahlen und dafür auch die Chance zu haben, was zu fangen, als so was hier. Irgendwann macht Angeln sonst auch keinen Spaß mehr, den will ich mir aber nicht verderben lassen.

Leider sind wir hier in der Region nicht so mit Gewässern gesegnet, dass man groß Alternativen hätte. 


Gruß

Thomas


----------



## froggy31 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

Hi,
ich weiß ja nicht was du mit gewissen Anglergruppen meinst,
aber zu meinen das mit höheren Gebühren auch gewissenhaftere Angler ans Gewässer kommen halte ich für einen Irrglauben.

gruß froggy


----------



## Klaus S. (28. August 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*



bubatz01 schrieb:


> ich möchte kein elite gewässer,jedoch denke ich eben das die etwas gehoberene preissklasse gewisse "anglergruppen" fernhält.die aufgrund ihres teilweisses verhaltens eh nichts am wasser verloren habe und ich die auch nicht gerne sehe,aber darauf gehen wir lieber nicht genauer ein,es könnte aussarten was nicht sein muss.


 
Sehe ich das richtig das reiche Angler gleich gute Angler oder besser gesagt friedlichere/waidgerechtere Angler sind??? Das kann ja wohl nicht dein ernst sein... Oder??? 
Warum nicht gleich 2000,-€?? Dann ist bestimmt auch noch ein Parkplatz für den Benz mit drin. #h


----------



## Geisbock (29. August 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

Also mir ist es egal wer am Rhein angelt, nur muß er sich auch so gewissenhaft und Sozial verhalten.
Ich denke was bubatz01 meint ist, das somit nicht Leute am Rhein angeln die ihr Harz IV Geld aufmöbeln möchten.
Also nach den Motto nur rhein Fisch essen und somit das Sozialgeld sparen.
ehhh muß so etwas sein?????
Ich denke nicht.

Leute nichts gegen Harz IV jeder kann damit Probleme bekommen, und leute die da mit zu tun haben.
Tun mir leid.
Aber mein Hobby soll etwas besonderes sein.
Ich gehe zur Arbeit zahle meine Steuern und möchte ein schönen Tag am Rhein verbringen.
Und wenn ich nichts fange, da im Rhein fast nichts mehr drin ist.
ist die Freie zeit für mich kaputt.


----------



## HD4ever (29. August 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

wird in Gewässer wie dem Rhein überhaupt besetzt ? #c
kann ich mir ja fast gar nicht vorstellen, es sei den irgendwelche Projekt wie der neuen Beheimatung des Lachses oder so ...
aber lasse mich da gern eines besseren belehren |rolleyes
mit kommt es so vor das der Angelsport in den letzten Jahren irgendwie populärer geworden ist was natürlich mehr Sportsfreunde ans Wasser bringt und vor einigen Jahren hat man auch so gut wie keine "nein_ich_will_nun_nichts_über_bestimmte_Volksgruppen_sagen" 
am Wasser getroffen, die ja mittlerweile vielerorts auch nicht gerade selten vor Ort sind und auch nicht gerade mit dem Fischbestand sorgsam umgehen ...
200 EUR wäre mir zu viel, aber ich angel auch nur 10-15 mal im Jahr am Rhein.
wenn das Geld dem Gewässer zugute kommen würde und dann in nicht gerade billigen Fischbesatz investiert wird würde ich sowas evtl. befürworten...wenn es nur darum geht die Kasse der Pächter aufzufüllen ganz klares nein !!!


----------



## Zanderfänger (29. August 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

Vergiss bitte nicht, XX.XXX mal 30€ macht auch Strecke.


----------



## aal-andy (29. August 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*



HD4ever schrieb:


> vor einigen Jahren hat man auch so gut wie keine "nein_ich_will_nun_nichts_über_bestimmte_Volksgruppen_sagen"
> am Wasser getroffen, die ja mittlerweile vielerorts auch nicht gerade selten vor Ort sind und auch nicht gerade mit dem Fischbestand sorgsam umgehen ...


 
ich denke auch dass es sich wohl um diese unausgesprochene volksgruppe handelt, worauf einige kommentare hier abzielen. auch ich bin kein freund in bezug auf deren verhalten am wasser, aber durch eine massive erhöhung des erlaubnisscheins wird sich daran nicht allzuviel ändern. die rheinfischereigenossenschaft hat in den letzten jahren im schnitt 35.000 erlaubnisscheine pro jahr ausgegeben, dass ist für ein "öffentliches" gewässer nicht gerade unerheblich. http://www.rheinfischereinrw.de/wirueberuns/wirueberuns.html hier lässt sich übrigens einiges über die tätigkeiten und dem verbleib der eingenommenen gelder nachlesen. ich meine, wenn jemanden die qualität der fangmengen sowie seiner angelnachbarn stört, sollte er sich in einen angelverein anmelden, mit den vorgeschlagenen 200 Euro bekommt man schon was recht ordentliches. ich habe das auch gemacht, um mich in erster linie auch mal alleine (gerade nachts) ans wasser setzen zu können, gehe aber gelegentlich immer wieder mal gerne an den rhein, und da ist der derzeitige preis eigentlich realistisch, im verhältnis zudem, was ich dort fange. und über großartige besatzmaßnahmen lässt sich auf den seiten der fischereigenossenschaft nichts großartiges nachlesen (bis auf die ansiedelung des lachses).


----------



## Aali-Barba (29. August 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

Wir sollten uns doch bitte nicht dem frommen Wunsch des Gedankens hingeben, dass es nur die Ich-Sag-Nix-Wo-Sie-Her-Kommen-und-wie-sie-sich-am-Wasser-benehmens sind, die nach dem Motto C&R&V (Catch&räuchern&verkloppen) angeln. 

Eine Tendenz läßt sich allerdings schon nach einigen Forellenpuffbesuchen erkennen und bei mir im Angelverein hockt auch einer, der sogar das noch vertafelt, was unsereins selbst als Köfi zu klein befinden würde. Er macht es nach der Methode: viele, viele kleine Fische sind am Ende ein großer. Ein anderer wiederum - der geografischen Herkunft nach auch nicht gerade ein Portugiese, ekelt nach und nach aus Fangneid per Denunziantentum und Unterstellung alle direkten "Nahrungskonkurenten" aus dem Verein. Solche Fürsten der Geldbörsenanglerfraktion findet man aber durchaus auch mit anderem Stammbaum - so zum Beispiel auf dem Campingplatz, wo Väterchen und Sohnemann großzügig den "Gewässerwart" geben und den Mitanglern nicht mal über den Besatz von 1,5 - 2,5 kg Forellen sagen, sondern die schnellstmöglich selber fangen (zudem ohne dafür einen Angelschein zu besitzen) und dann auch noch so dämlich sind, am Wasser zu erzählen, sie würden damit ihre Haushaltskasse entlasten. 

Halten wir also kurz inne und versuchen an die eigene Nase zu packen. Wenn das gelungen ist, gehen wir einen Schritt weiter:

Der Lachsbesatz ist IMHO wieder mal so ein typisch - dämliches EU Projekt. Während wir hier über nachlassende Fänge und Gegenmaßnahmen der finanziellen Art sinnieren, werden an den übrigen Anreinerstaaten fleissig weiterhin die Maßnahmen getroffen, von denen der betreffende Staat sich finanzielle Vorteile für seine Bevölkerung erhofft und die Fischerei freut sich über Lachse in der Pfanne, die die bekloppten Deutschen für teures Geld ansiedeln wollten. Gleiches gilt auch für den Aal, bei dem wir dann demnächst durch Angelverzicht den Franzosen weiterhin dicke Geschäfte mit Asien ermöglichen.

Bei Zander und Hecht befürchte ich langsam fast, dass da honsichtlich Speisekartenwunsch ab und an bei nachlassenden Fängen das empfundene Mindestmaß ein wenig nach unten korrigiert wurde. Immerhin - Originalton eines Kasachen, mit dem ich zusammen mit Aal-Andy zu dem Thema im Genhodder sprach: Bei uns daheim haben wir Zander ohne Ende gefangen und hatten mit 4-5 Stück immer die Pfanne voll. Ziemlich große Pfannen oder ziemlich kleine Zander? Wenn man so dann hier angelt, trägt das sicher mit zum Problem bei. 

Ob der "Verlust" der Kapitalen ein Grund ist? Ich vermute mal eher nicht, will das aber hier auch gar nicht mehr weiter ausführen - wurde oft genug versucht und wurde oft genug geschlossen, solch ein Thread. 

Festzuhalten bleibt, dass aber Kapitale nach wie vor gefangen werden, allerdings klagen viele über immer weniger im Kochtopfbereich zwischen 60 und 70 cm. Und auch Kleine Wilde, die sich mal an großen Köfis versuchen, bleiben aus. Zumindest ist das so ein Fazit aus meinem Bekanntenkreis und die Aussagen dazu sind nahezu immer die gleichen.

Auch ausbleibende Fänge beim Friedfisch - nicht nur ein Problem am Rhein - sondern fast überall, wo man hier im Kreis mit Anglern an verschiedensten Gewässern spricht.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (29. August 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

Eine teure Jahreskarte schreckt die "Guten", die bösen Schwarzangler haben sogar noch mehr Geld gespart...


----------



## Torsten Rühl (29. August 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

Ich möchte auch mal ein bischen beitragen.
Nun es wurde ja schon festgestellt,daß der Rhein sauberer geworden ist. Dies ist auch ein Grudn dafür das weniger Fisch im Rhein ist bzw. sich die Anzahl der Fischarten ändert.

Ein Beispiel aus Frankreich: Die Berufsfischer haben vor den Einläufen im Meer gefischt. Vor Jahren waren dort noch Tonnenweise Fisch zu fangen. Seitdem Klärwerke das Wasser sauber ins Meer leiten sind diese Gewässerabschnitte wie der Tod.

So muss man sich auf die Umstände einstellen und auf andere Fischarten fischen. So ist doch ganz klar der Wels und Rapfen im kommen. Diese beiden Fischarten stehen auch dem Zander als Futterkonkurrenten entgegen. Das auch wieder ein Grund ist das diese Art weniger wird. 
Was mir auffällt ist, daß 2 Generationen von Zander fehlen. Dies ist wohl dem schwarzen Vogel zuzuschreiben und einigen schlechten Anglern die alles mitnehmen was sie bekommen können. Dies sind aber nicht nur osteuropäsche Angler. 
Und in Deutschland gilt auch immer noch, jeder gefangene maßige Fisch ist zu entnehmen und in der Fangliste einzutragen.
Ein Fisch kann aber auch aus der Hand fallen.

Es muss ein umdenken stattfinden. Wenn wir uns die Angelfischerei in den Niederlande anschauen so klappt es dort doch auch. Gut es war dort auch schon mal besser aber dort werden die Gewässer auch sauberer.

Es gibt soviele Faktoren weshalb weniger Fisch im Rhein ist aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf das es in den nächsten Jahren besser wird. 
Am Niederrhein ist der Trennt schon zu merken. 
Es wird mehr auf andere Fischarten gefischt und die Angler sind meist zufrieden.

Und ab dem 16. September wird der Kormoran auch angegangen bei uns.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (29. August 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wird in Gewässer wie dem Rhein überhaupt besetzt ? #c


Wenn Du da an Fische wie Zander, Rotaugen, Barben, Brassen, Welse oder dergleichen denkst:
Ein ganz klares NEIN! Das würde auch überhaupt keinen Sinn machen... denn das wäre nichtmal ein Tropfen, gemessen an dem Brutaufkommen welches der Rhein vorweisen kann. |rolleyes 
Und irgendwie scheint das hier einigen Leuten nicht so ganz klar zu sein... |rolleyes 

Boradie Torsten Rühl hat ja schon angesprochen, dass die verbesserte Wasserqualität für Rückgang der Fischbestände mit verantwortlich ist. Ist auch nur logisch: weniger Nährstoffe = weniger Nahrung = weniger Fisch.
Es ist nunmal ein solches Paradoxon für uns Angler, dass es die Fische gerade in den sauberen (schönen) Gewässern wesentlich schwerer haben.
Und ich sag´s gern nochmal: 
Weder sind die Kochtoppangler alleine Schuld am Rückgang der Bestände, noch würden Besatzmaßnahmen da was ändern!


----------



## NorbertF (29. August 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*



> Wenn Du da an Fische wie Zander, Rotaugen, Barben, Brassen, Welse oder dergleichen denkst:
> Ein ganz klares NEIN! Das würde auch überhaupt keinen Sinn machen... denn das wäre nichtmal ein Tropfen, gemessen an dem Brutaufkommen welches der Rhein vorweisen kann.
> Und irgendwie scheint das hier einigen Leuten nicht so ganz klar zu sein...



Na dann bin ich ja froh dass die Rheinexperten in Frankreich da anderer Ansicht sind und nachbesetzen (für uns dann wohl mit), sonst gäbs da schon lange keine Forellen, Hechte etc mehr.
Auch die Rotaugen am Oberrhein waren aufgrund einer Seuche ausgestorben und wurden erfolgreich durch Besatz wieder angesiedelt.
Danke Frankreich!


----------



## Aali-Barba (29. August 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich ja froh dass die Rheinexperten in Frankreich da anderer Ansicht sind und nachbesetzen (für uns dann wohl mit), sonst gäbs da schon lange keine Forellen, Hechte etc mehr.
> Auch die Rotaugen am Oberrhein waren aufgrund einer Seuche ausgestorben und wurden erfolgreich durch Besatz wieder angesiedelt.
> Danke Frankreich!


 

Ähem, kann es sein, dass Du da einem Denkfehler unterliegst? In F ist doch auch ne andere Fischregion und daher kann es dort durchaus Sinn machen, hier aber deshalb noch lange nicht. Oder irre ich?


----------



## bubatz01 (29. August 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*



Geisbock schrieb:


> Also mir ist es egal wer am Rhein angelt, nur muß er sich auch so gewissenhaft und Sozial verhalten.
> Ich denke was bubatz01 meint ist, das somit nicht Leute am Rhein angeln die ihr Harz IV Geld aufmöbeln möchten.
> Also nach den Motto nur rhein Fisch essen und somit das Sozialgeld sparen.
> ehhh muß so etwas sein?????
> ...


 
es geht mir nicht um hartz4 leute,sollte auch den anderen postings anderer user zu entnehmen sein was gemeint ist.

diese abknüppelnden allesfresser gehöhren einfach nicht ans wasser und ich denke das die gehoberene klasse einfach gewisse personengruppen abschreckt.

man sollte selektiv entnehmen,so strecke ich keinen 35er aal auf 40cm um diesen mitzunehmen,selbst ein 40er schnürsenkel lasse ich wieder schwimmen.desweiteren muss auch nicht jedes kapitale exemplar entnommen werden.

es gibt aber wie schon gesagt leute denen das ********gal ist,und um die vom wasser weg zu haben würde ich auch 200e für die jahreskarte zahlen.

es geht mir auch nicht nur darum fisch zu fangen,wenn ich was fange dann freue ich mich,wenn ich als schneider heimgehe ist es auch nicht so schlimm,sind ja noch andere faktoren relevant,wie z.B and der frischen luft in der natur zu sein.seine ruhe zu haben,abschalten zu können...


----------



## Dart (29. August 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

Hand auf's Herz
Wie oft werdet ihr am Rhein von Fischereiaufsehern kontrolliert?
Wenn die Mehrkosten in wirkliche Kontrollen umgelegt würden, wäre ich auch dafür die Jahreskarten teurer zu machen, dann wäre auch das Thema Schwarzangler keines mehr.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## NorbertF (29. August 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Ähem, kann es sein, dass Du da einem Denkfehler unterliegst? In F ist doch auch ne andere Fischregion und daher kann es dort durchaus Sinn machen, hier aber deshalb noch lange nicht. Oder irre ich?



Ist der gleiche Fluss, nur das andere Ufer |wavey: 
Ich glaube den Fischen ist das egal dass links Frankreich und rechts Deutschland ist... oder irre ich? |supergri


----------



## Aali-Barba (29. August 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ist der gleiche Fluss, nur das andere Ufer |wavey:
> Ich glaube den Fischen ist das egal dass links Frankreich und rechts Deutschland ist... oder irre ich? |supergri


 

Äähem - nicht wirklich, also liegt der Denkfehler bei mir.|kopfkrat  Hätte bei Erdkunde wohl besser aufpassen sollen, lol.

Ich hatte das allerdings mehr in Richtung Oberrhein, Mittelrhein, Barbenregion, Brassenregion etc gemeint. |kopfkrat


----------



## DonCamile (29. August 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*



carp2000 schrieb:


> Und es scheint auch relativ klar zu sein, wer oder was daran (zumindest eine größere) Schuld trägt.
> Die Zahl der Angler hier im Rhein-Main-Gebiet scheint in den vergangenen Jahren sehr gestiegen zu sein. Und mit dieser gestiegenen Zahl der Angler ist auch die Entnahme der Fische dramatisch angewachsen.
> 
> Mir scheint ein anderer Aspekt viel wichtiger. Wo bitte kann man sonst noch für nur 30 Euro im Jahr soviel Gewässerstrecke beangeln??? Sowas gibt es nur hier!!!


 
Dann geh doch in einen Angelverein mit eigenem Vereinsgewässer.
Dort zahlst du 150-250€ Aufnahmegebühr ,
60-100€ Mitgliedsbeitrag und nochmal 10 Arbeitsstunden die musst du ja nicht machen dann zahlst du auch nochmal 100€ .

Ich bin froh wenn es Gewässer gibt an denen ich die Erlaubniskarte noch bezahlen kann an dem ich einfach nur die Natur geniessen kann ohne nur auf der Parkbank zu sitzen.
_Jahreskarte:_ € 29,00 + 8€ Fischereischeinabgabe
_Tageskarte:_ € 3,00 

Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviel Tonnen Fisch verloren gehen durch:

Subventionierte Wasserkraftwerke (Fischschnetzelwerke) der Rot-Grünen Regierung die ja immer noch stehen.
(Wenn wir Glück haben kommt da noch ein Aal Flussaufwärts vorbei)

Begradigte Bäche und Flüsse wo Bauland für die Gemeinden entstanden ist.(Da werden dann wieder Entschädigungleistungen bei Überschwemmung gezahlt)

Geschützte Kormorane (Es gibt ja zu wenig...)

Fischerei der anderen Anliegerstaaten die z.B. unsere eingesetzten Lachse mit Freude fangen aber bei uns geschützt sind

usw.usw.

Du kannst ja jedes Jahr 170€ spenden vielleicht ändert sich was ! Ich glaube es jedenfalls nicht.
Und das es an den Anglern liegt das kein Fisch mehr da ist glaube ich nicht.

Grüsse Don


----------



## bubatz01 (29. August 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

in frankreich zum beispiel ist der lachs auch geschüzt.


----------



## Aali-Barba (29. August 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*



bubatz01 schrieb:


> in frankreich zum beispiel ist der lachs auch geschüzt.


 
Wird die Holländer freuen


----------



## NorbertF (29. August 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Äähem - nicht wirklich, also liegt der Denkfehler bei mir.|kopfkrat  Hätte bei Erdkunde wohl besser aufpassen sollen, lol.
> 
> Ich hatte das allerdings mehr in Richtung Oberrhein, Mittelrhein, Barbenregion, Brassenregion etc gemeint. |kopfkrat



Achso. Ja. Ich rede vom Oberrhein (Barbenregion teilw auch Salmonidenregion). Aber der geht ja über in den Mittelrhein und der wiederum in den Niederrhein


----------



## Aali-Barba (29. August 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Achso. Ja. Ich rede vom Oberrhein (Barbenregion teilw auch Salmonidenregion). Aber der geht ja über in den Mittelrhein und der wiederum in den Niederrhein


 
Ja nee ist klar. Habs ja begriffen: geht alles in den Rhein rein.


----------



## Geisbock (29. August 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

Also ich angel seit 1983 im Rhein und ich habe es miterlebt was nun mit dem rhein passiert ist.
Ich habe die gezeiten verfolgt, und real miterlebt.
Fakt ist es sind weniger fische im Rhein, es ändert nichts daran das sich andere Fische behaubtet haben.
Ich habe auch in den 80er Rapfen und Barben im rhein gefangen.
Schuld gebe ich klar den Kochtopfanglern und den Komoranen.
Sorry aber diese haben unseren Rhein kaputt gemacht.
Ich merke das viele leute hier recht jung sind, die die alten guten Tage des Rheins nicht erlebt haben, und aus diesen grund halte ich bei einigen beiträgen die augen zu.
da diese keine ahnung haben wie einmal der Rhein war.

Eins ist klar wenn ich nun den rhein sehe weint mein Herz:c


----------



## Torsten Rühl (30. August 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

Nun der Rhein fließt durch viele Länder aber ich glaube kaum das Fische die in Frankreich besetzt werden hier am Niederrhein irgendwann mal ankommen.
Also kann man nicht den Oberrhein mit dem Niederrhein vergleichen.

Im übrigen kenne ich den Rhein so wie er früher mal war.
Angel seit meiner Kindheit dort und mein Vater und dessen Vater waren schon am Rhein fischen.
Kein Wunder da der Rehin fast zu sehen ist von unserem Haus.
Früher waren sehr viele Fische zu fangen. Aber essen konnte man den nicht. 

Was die Kontrollen angeht. Ich selber bin Fischereiaufseher und gehe an 5 Tagen in der Woche am Rhein kontrollieren.
Auch andere Kontrolleure sind vor Ort. Es kann sogar sein das sich Angler beschweren weil sie 3 oder 4 mal am Tage die Papiere zeigen müssen.
Als von Emmerich bis Duisburg wird sehr viel kontrolliert.
Und ich bekomm kein Geld für dieses Amt.


----------



## froggy31 (30. August 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

Hi,
bin letztes Jahr am Rhein nauch 4 mal kontrolliert worden und dieses Jahr einmal. Wenn man bedenkt das ich maximal 4 mal 
im Monat am Rhein angel finde ich zumindest im meinem Bereich die Anzahl von Kontrollen ausreichend.


----------



## Peter Bach (1. September 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

Und ich, der schon seit etwa 15 Jahren im Hessischen Rheinabschnitt angelt, wurde noch niemals dort kontrolliert...

Wird in Hessen der Rhein überhaupt kontrolliert?

Gruß,
Peter


----------



## palakona (2. September 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

Hallo, den Ausführungen von Geisbock kann ich nur zustimmen. Im letzten Jahr habe ich mir erst gar keine Jahreskarte mehr gekauft, da ich von den am Rhein regelmäßig anzutreffenden "Spezialfischern" die Schnauze voll hatte. Reißen mit Pilkern, das volle Programm. Nachdem ich mitangesehen habe (mußte)  wie dann ein ca. bierdeckelgroßer Plattfisch (Flunder?) in die Tasche gestopft wurde, natürlich ohne abzuschlagen, aber wäre ja auch nicht rechtens, bin ich da nicht mehr hingegangen, obwohl der Rhein gewissermaßen vor meiner Haustür ist.
Grüße Wolfhard


----------



## Geisbock (2. September 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

löschen


----------



## Geisbock (2. September 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

vielleicht kann der Rhein ja noch besser werden.
ich mein noch ist nicht punkt 12


----------



## Geisbock (2. September 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

Ohhh ich denke ich habe mich drei mal vertippt.
Sorry


----------



## sebastian (2. September 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

Man könnte ja sinnvolle Entnahmevorschriften machen und diese mit der Zeit dem Bestand anpassen
zb.ro Jahr darf ein Angler 15 Edelfische (Hecht, Zander Karpfen) entnehmen, und vielleicht auch die Karte teurer machen ich mein 30 Euro was is das. Dafür kriegt man bei uns an einem Karpfenteich eine Tageskarte..

Für Jugendliche bis 16 kann man ja einen günstigen Preis beibehalten da wir ohnehin nicht so viel zur Verfügung haben aber eine Jahreskarte an einem schönen Gewässer sollte einem schon 200-300 Euro pro Jahr wert sein, 
aber solange man am Rhein nichts fängt wird man nicht so viel für eine karte verlangen können.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. September 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

Ich habe in den 80ern viel und sehr erfolgreich gefischt. Nun, nach fast zwanzig Jahren Pause gehe ich wieder vermehrt an den Rhein ( bei Köln ). Ich hab an anderer Stelle schon dazu gepostet, denn auch mir ist ein eklatanter Rückgang der Fänge aufgefallen. Vielleicht spüre ich das deutlicher, weil ich diese Entwicklung nicht schleichend erlebt habe. Nun ich glaube nicht, daß die Kormorane den Rhein leerfressen, oder daß Angler den Rhein leerfischen können. Dazu ist dieses Gewässer einfach zu groß. Ich glaube aber, daß diese Faktoren in der Summe starken Einfluß auf den Bestand haben. Hinzu kommen noch die Wollhandkrabben, die es früher nicht oder nur sehr selten gegeben hat. Nicht zu vergessen sind auch Wels und Rapfen, die sich stark vermehren und Ihren Tribut unter den Jungfischen fordern. Es macht wohl die Summe aller Einflüsse aus, die den Bestand beeinträchtigen.
Aber....

Das die Rheinkarte viel zu billig ist, steht außer Frage. Eine deutliche Anhebung des Preises würde m.E. die Leute abhalten, die jeden Fisch auf den Kopf hauen um ihn dann zu verkaufen. Und die sind zumindest hier in Köln in der Überzahl. Auf Nationalitäten muß ich nicht extra eingehen. 
Es gibt auch jetzt schon zeitlich gestaffelte Erlaubnisscheine, nur die nutz kaum jemand weil die Jahreskarte so billig ist. Kostet die Jahreskarte 200€, würde die deutlich billigeren Tages- oder Monatskarten sicher eine Alternative für diejenigen sein, die nicht so oft am Rhein fischen. 
Aber warum soll man die Karte teurer machen ?

Nun, in erster Linie um bessere Kontrollen durchzuführen. Ich wurde in all den Jahren am Rhein nur ein einziges mal kontrolliert. Dabei galt die Kontrolle aber gar nicht den Angelpapieren, sondern meinem Auto, welches ich damals nicht ganz ordnungsgemäß geparkt hatte. 
Es ist Fakt, daß sich kaum einer der ehrenamtlichen Fischreiaufseher traut, die Angler zu kontrollieren. Hier komme ich nun doch wieder auf bestimmte Volksgruppen zurück. 
Es ist nicht ganz ungefährlich diese Leute zu kontrollieren, da ein sehr hohes Aggressionspotential vorhanden ist. Schon alleine der Dialekt reicht aus, um Abstand zu nehmen, selbst wenn es sich um ruhige Vertreter dieser Gruppen ( ja, die gibt es auch ) handelt. 

Man könnte mit dem Geld Doppelstreifen einrichten, die den Rhein regelmäßig kontrollieren. Diese kann man dann auch mit Funk ausrüsten, so das im Zweifelsfall die Polizei verständigt werden kann. ( Ob die dann auch wirklich kommt, ist die zweite Frage ). Auch und gerade in der Nacht. 

Wie bereits gesagt, würde das den Bestand  sicher nicht explodieren lassen, aber es wäre ein Anfang und bitter nötig.

Ich würde gerne etwas mehr zahlen, wenn ich dann in Ruhe meinen Angeltag genießen und auch wieder mal ohne Angst um Gesundheit und Eigentum ein Nachtangeln durchführen kann. 
Fangbegrenzungen, na klar. 
Der Hecht gehört für einige Jahre ganz gesperrt. Ein Zander pro Angeltag ist genug und ein Zwischenmaß dringend erforderlich um gerade die großen Zander als Laichproduzenten zu schützen.
Und generell sollte die Menge aller zum mitnehmen erlaubter Fische auf 3 Stück pro Tag beschränkt werden. Egal welcher Art. Wer isst denn selbst schon mehr als drei Fische am Tag ????

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## s3mm3l (2. September 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

Ich hab die Logik noch nicht verstanden, warum jetzt auch beim Angeln eine 2-Klassen-Gesellschaft gefordert wird.
Warum wird hier behauptet, Menschen die Geld haben sind gut, Menschen, die keines haben schlecht?
Die Logik hinkt an allen Ecken und Enden.
Ich zähl mich mit Sicherheit zu den gewissenhaften Anglern, streng nach Gewässerordnung und bin dank schlechter Zahlungsmoral in diesem Lande chronisch pleite.
Dafür kenn ich genug Leute, die Geld wie Heu haben und nach dem Motto handeln: "Ich hab bezahlt, ich darf jetzt machen was ich will".
Gut und schlecht bemisst sich wie immer am Faktor Geld.
Dabei sagt man doch so schön: Mit ehrlicher Arbeit bringt mans zu nix, skrupellos und abgewichst kommt man am weitesten.
Solche Leute wollt ihr also bevorzugt am Wasser haben.
Es muss ein sinnvoller Bewirtschaftungsplan aufgestellt werden, Besatz eingebracht werden und vor allen Dingen die Gewässerordnung drastisch verschärft werden mit den entsprechenden Kontrollen.
ALLE Fische haben Mindestmasse bekommen. 
Viele eine Schonzeit. Mitzuführendes Gerät wurde vorgeschrieben.
Hier hat man solche Maßnahmen durchgeführt, die einzige Methode, den Anglern die alles totschlagen und in den Kochtopf werfen die Grenzen aufzuzeigen.
Ausserdem ist man dazu übergegangen nur noch Tages- bis Wochenkarten auszugeben.
Gut, das schlägt sich auch entsprechend auf der Geldbörse nieder.
So kommt noch jeder zu seinem Angeln aber kontrolliert.
Da sitzt kein Gastangler mehr Wochenlang am Wasser und nimmt alles mit.
Jahrelange quasi "Rechtsfreiheit" hat solch drastische Maßnahmen erforderlich gemacht.
Der Fischbestand ist erheblich schlechter geworden als noch vor wenigen Jahren.
Und wie immer in Deutschland wird erst reagiert wenns eigentlich schon zu spät ist!!
In aller Munde war ja eine Schonzeit für Aale.
Wäre ein Anfang, wenn wir in 10 Jahren wenigstens noch 2 Aale die Saison fangen wollen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. September 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

@s3mm3l

Irgendwas hast Du offenbar falsch verstanden. 

Zunächsteinmal haben wir aus monetärer Sicht schon lange eine Zwei-Klassengesellscheft, vergleicht man den Rhein mit anderen Gewässern. Wo kann man denn für 30 € im Jahr heute noch fischen ? Deiner Logik folgende ist der Rhein dann heute ein Arme-Leute-Gewässer.

Ich bin mir mehr als sicher, daß tausende Harz4 Empfänger pro Jahr mehr als 200€ in Forellenpuffs lassen. Warum sollen dann 200€ für den Rhein zu teuer sein ?

Mir geht es in erster Linie darum, die Leute vom Rhein zu verbannen, die sich durch die Angelei einen guten Nebenverdienst verschaffen. Bei einem Peis von 200 € ist das nicht mehr so lukrativ. Gleichzeitig sind das fast die Gleichen, die mit Ihrem Auftreten Probleme machen. Ein großer Teil derer geht sogar schwarz an den Rhein, drum auch die von mir geforderten Kontrollen. Denn auch die von Dir ( völlig zu Recht ) geforderten Beschränkungen greifen nur wenn die Einhaltung auch kontrolliert wird. Das wiederum muß bezahlt werden, logo ?

Völlig klar, daß ich auch lieber 30€ als 200 € bezahle, so dicke hab ich´s auch nicht. Wenn ich durch die höhere Gebühr jedoch dazu beitrage, das das fischen im Rhein wieder so wird wie es einmal war, oder auch nur annähernd so gut, dann zahle ich gerne. 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## froggy31 (3. September 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

@ s3mm3l, good Posting !

@ralle24 vielöleicht hast du auch die Intention des Erstverfassers falsch verstanden.
Also, ich weiß es nicht, aber ob jemand seinem gefangenen 
Fisch später verkauft ist doch wohl völlig unerheblich !
Besser als ihn in die Mülltonne zu stopfen.

Ich glaube das 200 Euro nur noch mehr Schwarzangler zur Folge 
hätten und somit wäre das Problem auch nicht gelöst.

Ist und bleibt in meinen Augen ne Schnapsidee mit erhöhten Gebühren ein sicheres Angeln und gewissenhaftes Anglertum zu erreichen !!!

Und by the way, ich würde dann nicht mehr den Rhein beangeln,
dann schon lieber das Geld für einen Verein investieren mit 
attraktiven Gewässern. 

gruß
froggy


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. September 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

@ froggy

Nö, ich glaube nicht daß ich die Intention des Erstverfassers falsch interpretiert habe. Er schlägt vor, die Preise für die Jahreskarte erheblich zu erhöhen und dem stimme ich zu. Natürlich unter der Voraussetzung, daß die Mehreinnahmen sinnvoll verwendet werden. Dazu zähle ich vor allem Kontrollen. 
Es macht m.E. sehr wohl einen großen Unterschied, ob man seine Fänge selbst verwertet oder verkauft. Im ersten Fall entnehme ich nur die Fische, die ich selbst ( oder vielleicht noch ab und an was für die Verwandschaft ) verwerten kann. Im zweiten Fall haue ich alles auf den Kopf, je mehr je besser für meine Geldbörse. Und das ist leider am Rhein Gang und Gäbe. Wieso überhaupt Mülltonne ????? Fische die ich nicht verwerten kann oder will und die nicht stark verletzt sind, werden selbstverständlich zurückgesetzt. Ansonsten verstößt man gegen § 1 des Tierschutzgesetzes.
Gerade Dein letzter Satz zeigt aber auch deutlich eine meiner Meinung nach etwas verschrobene ( sorry, ist nicht beleidigend gemeint ) Einstellung. Vielen geht die Einsicht ab, erst einmal etwas zu investieren und dann zu ernten. Denn der Rhein könnte ( wieder ) eines der besten Angelgewässer Deutschlands werden. Aber nicht, wenn alles erlaubt und nix kontrolliert wird. 
Und die Schwarzangler kriegt man mit verstärkten Kontrollen in den Griff. 

Ralf


----------



## Geisbock (3. September 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

Hi
Also ich persönlich halte in Moment nichts von Angelvereine.
Die ich kenne sind blöde, verlangen für Mist gewässer ein heiden Geld.
Und wenn du da nichts fängst (habe es von anderen Anglern gehört) sind immer die Kormorane schuld.
((((Und nicht der Besatz von Letzten jahr))))
Also nee auf solche lügen habe ich kein Bock, ich möchte ein Rhein haben wie er mal früher war und sonst gar nichts.
Dafür würde ich sogar 300 Euro zahlen, ich bin zwar auch nicht Reich.
Aber wenn ich dann ein Klasse gewässer vorfinden würde.
Würde sich das was ich investiere lohnen.
Wie gesagt ich habe noch nie ein Fisch vom Rhein gegessen würde es auch nie tun.
Ich gehe Angeln aus Hobby und als Naturfreund.
Ich bin kein Naturschützer was immer wieder andere Angler von sich behaubten, nein ich bin Naturnutzer.
Versteht sich aber von selbst das ich wenn ich in die Natur gehe, ich nichts an der Natur kaputt mache, oder mein müll liegen lassen.
200 Euro wäre ok, und dafür sollte mehr kontrolliert werden.
Gut wäre auch das 5 Jahre keine Fische mitgenommen werden dürfen.#6 
Aber ob es vom gesetz möglich ist weiss ich nicht.


----------



## froggy31 (3. September 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

Es ist nun leider mal so, das ich am Rhein zu 90% Weißfisch fange, die mir bis auf  Köderfischis alle wieder aus den Händen flutschen.
Dafür investiere ich halt keine 200 Euro, da das für mich ne Menge Geld ist.
Und ihr glaubt doch wohl nicht, das Besatzmaßnahmen im Rhein
getätigt werden würden, von wem denn ? Der Rheingenossenschaft, glaub ich nicht !!!

Mich nerven am Rhein übrigens am meisten die hilflosen Hundebesitzer und Partykids, die mit ihren Nachtgelagen das Ufer verschmutzen (Scherben ect. ) und das Nachtangeln unsicherer´machen als Angelkollegen.

Die kriegste mit 200 -300 Euros auch nicht in den Griff .

gruß froggy


----------



## carp2000 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

Hallo Froggy und s3mm3l,

ralle24 hat mich genau richtig verstanden! Nur ich hatte ursprünglich die idee, dass zusätzliche Geld in Besatz zu investieren. Demgegenüber kam aber die Idee, das Geld in  zusätzliche Kontrollen zu investieren. Auch gut, beides würde helfen, das eine mehr, das andere weniger.

Wer mich nicht verstanden hat, seid ihr. Es geht keinesfalls um eine Zwei-Klassen-Gesellschaft am Wasser. Was soll das auch?

Es geht um Ideen, wie man das Angeln am Rhein wieder attraktiver machen kann, so dass es auch wieder Spaß macht. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Eine Anhebung der Preise für die Jahreskarte war eine Idee. Ihr könnt gerne auch andere Ideen einbringen.

Und, entschuldigung, wenn ich das dann hier lesen muss:



froggy31 schrieb:


> Also, ich weiß es nicht, aber ob jemand seinem gefangenen
> Fisch später verkauft ist doch wohl völlig unerheblich !
> Besser als ihn in die Mülltonne zu stopfen.
> 
> ...



Selbst gefangene Fische zu verkaufen ist verboten!!!
Und in die Mülltonne stopfen ist eine Sauerei!!!
Wenn das deine Einstellung ist, solltest du sie dringend noch mal gründlich überdenken!!!

Denn genau darum geht es hier, wie man solch ein Verhalten eindämmen oder unterbinden kann.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Mühlkoppe (4. September 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

Hallo,

@Carp2000: deine Intention das Angeln am Rhein wieder attraktiver zu machen - im Sinne von größere Fangerfolge erzielen - in Ehren, aber alleine dadurch, dass man den Preis für den Erlaubnisschein anhebt, erreicht man mit Sicherheit nichts.
Wenn die Annahme, dass der Rückgang des Bestandes (übrigens nicht aller Arten) auf "Kochtoppangler" zurückzuführen ist, wirklich stimmt, was ich bezweifle, dann erreichst du durch das Anheben der Gebühren nur, dass die Anzahl der "Schwarzangler" zunimmt.
Einzelne Faktoren heraus zu picken und dort die "Schuld" für den Rückgang bestimmter (beliebter) Arten anzusiedeln macht auch keinen Sinn. Ralle 24 hat das schon richtig erkannt: "Es macht wohl die Summe aller Einflüsse aus, die den Bestand beeinträchtigen."
Und ob du willst oder nicht, eine Anhebung auf 200 - 300 Euro pro Jahr erzeugt natürlich eine Zweiklassengesellschaft. Und die dritte Klasse "Schwarzangler" wird davon überhaupt nicht betroffen sein.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## froggy31 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

@ carp2000,
weder verkaufe ich meine Fische, noch stopfe ich sie in die Mülltonne. Oh Mann wat denkste du denn
Hatte doch geschrieben das die meisten mir eh aus den Händen gleiten.
Nur wer alles abkloppt was er fängt kann solche Mengen garnicht verzehren.

gruß froggy


----------



## dcpolo (5. September 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

@ralle24: Ganz starke Postings!#6 Absolut meine Meinung (als aktiver NRW- Rheinangler)


----------



## Maik W. (8. September 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

Ich möchte mal zu bemerken geben, das ich bei dem Begriff "Kochtoppangler" in Verbindung mit "haut auf alles drauf was sich bewegt" keinen Zusammenhang sehen möchte.

Ich selbst bezeichne mich auch als Kochtopfangler. Aber was möchte ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen? Ganz einfach, das ich Fischen gehe um meinen Fisch zum Verzehr zu fangen, *und* um in der Natur zu sein. Ich esse gern Fisch und bin gern in der Natur, daher gehe ich gern Angeln. Ist es nun verwerflich sich Kochtopfangler zu nennen, weil man den Fisch auch isst den man fängt? Sicher nur so lange, wie man mit den schwarzen Schafen in eine Schublade gesteckt wird.

Dabei möchte ich betonen, das ich als ehrlicher Kochtopfangler nur maßige Fische zum Verzehr entnehme, und keine untermaßigen oder gar alte Kapitale, die eh nicht mehr schmecken und sowieso besser der Arterhaltung dienen. Im übrigen entnehme ich nur so viel, wie ich auch vernünftig verwerten kann, ohne das mir der Fisch in der Truhe vergammelt. Fischen rein zu meinem Vergnügen um die Tiere dann wieder schwimmen zu lassen (was ja allgemein als Catch & Release bezeichnet wird), das praktiziere und unterstütze ich nicht, und dazu stehe ich auch.

Also bitte ich doch in Zukunft zu differenzieren, wenn hier einige "Experten" meinen, den dezimierten Fischbestand in einigen Gewässern den "Kochtoppanglern" zuzuschreiben. 

Unter klar differenziert verstehe ich hierbei die Unterscheidung zwischen denjenigen Anglern, die wirklich alles entnehmen was nur nach Fisch aussieht, egal welches Maß - und eben denen die wissen das ein Fischbestand sich nur dadurch erhalten kann, indem man nur maßige Fische in entsprechender Zahl entnimmt, den Jungbestand schont und die Kapitalen Ihre Wege ziehen lässt um den Fischbestand zu sichern.

Ich lasse mich aber nicht abwertend als "Kochtoppangler" bezeichnen, schon gar nicht von denen, die stolz und überzeugt und auch noch gezielt uralte Karpfen- Moby- Dicks mit bereits 20 abgerissenen Vorfächern im Maul und nem fluchenden Käptn Ahab auf dem Rücken zum x-ten Male aus dem Tümpel ziehen, um dann ein Foto zu schießen und den armen Fisch dann nach Minuten wieder in den Tümpel zu schmeissen, damit der Kollege am nächsten Tag wieder zuschlagen kann.

Da halt ichs doch lieber mit dem Angeln fürn Kochtopp. In vernünftigem Maß und in der verwertbaren Menge.

MAHLZEIT!

Grüße,

Maik


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. September 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

|good: 
Ganz meine Meinung! #6 


Maik W. schrieb:


> Dabei möchte ich betonen, das ich als ehrlicher Kochtopfangler nur maßige Fische zum Verzehr entnehme, und keine untermaßigen oder gar *alte Kapitale*, die eh nicht mehr schmecken und *sowieso besser der Arterhaltung* dienen.


An dieser Stelle will ich mal mit diesem Vorurteil aufräumen, dass hier immer öfter und in jeder zweiten C&R-Diskussion kommt:
Die wirklich Kapitalen sind alles andere als gute Laichproduzenten. Es ist sogar oftmals der Fall, dass diese gar keinen Laich mehr aufbauen, da sie zuviel Nahrung zur Eigenerhaltung brauchen und für die Reproduktion nicht genug über bleibt.
Im übrigen sieht man das auch bei jedem Fischzüchter: Die Laichtiere die die Jungs haben sind alles andere als Kapital!


----------



## Maik W. (8. September 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle will ich mal mit diesem Vorurteil aufräumen, dass hier immer öfter und in jeder zweiten C&R-Diskussion kommt:
> Die wirklich Kapitalen sind alles andere als gute Laichproduzenten. Es ist sogar oftmals der Fall, dass diese gar keinen Laich mehr aufbauen, da sie zuviel Nahrung zur Eigenerhaltung brauchen und für die Reproduktion nicht genug über bleibt.
> Im übrigen sieht man das auch bei jedem Fischzüchter: Die Laichtiere die die Jungs haben sind alles andere als Kapital!



Akzeptiert!

Aber wenn die Kapitalen weder gute Laichtiere, noch gute Schlachttiere sind, dann wäre es doch nur fair, diese Ihrer Wege ziehen zu lassen, statt diese nur dem Zweck zuzuführen, Sie als "Sportgerät" oder Fotomodell zu missbrauchen.

Ich hätts ja auch nicht gern, wenn ich Abends gemächlich auch der Couch sitze und irgend ein Hirni meine Tür eintritt, mich mit nacktem Arsch aufhängt, ein Foto schießt, mich dann wieder runterlässt und sich dann verkrümelt.

Warum nicht? Ich bin eben total unfotogen...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. September 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*



Maik W. schrieb:


> Aber wenn die Kapitalen weder gute Laichtiere, noch gute Schlachttiere sind, dann wäre es doch nur fair, diese Ihrer Wege ziehen zu lassen, statt diese nur dem Zweck zuzuführen, Sie als "Sportgerät" oder Fotomodell zu missbrauchen.


SO gesehen wäre das auf jeden Fall fair!
Nur bin ich ja persönlich der Ansicht, dass die Kapitalen genauso gut schmecken, wie die etwas kleineren... |supergri 
Aber solange DAS jeder für sich beurteilen könnte, hätten wir ebenfalls kein Problem!


----------



## helmi_tr (8. September 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

Mal ganz vom Fischbestand abgesehen ... 30 Euro für Jahreskarte Rhein ... 

Hier in meinem kleinen Örtchen fernab von grossen Flüssen oder großen Städten .. kostet die WOCHENKARTE für ein paar kleinere Gewässer 25 Euro.
Das steht doch irgentwie nicht im Verhältnis, oder verwechsel ich da was ... |kopfkrat 

mfg
Christian


----------



## Maik W. (8. September 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

Tja, was soll man dazu sagen. Es gibt hier so einige Teiche, da kostet der TAGESSCHEIN 10 Euro.

Nur mal soviel zum Verhältnis.

Ich denke mal, das es eben daran liegt, das der Rhein ein "öffentliches" Gewässer ist, die Gewässer an denen Tagesscheine ausgegeben werden, müssen von Vereinen Privat bewirtschaftet werden (Besatz, Reinigungsmaßnahmen etc.), da langen die gerade beim Gastangler zu.

Das Verhältnis entnehmbare Fischmenge pro Tag zu Tagespreis (am Rhein wären das etwa 8 Cent pro Tag zum Tagesschein in OWL der im Schnitt bei 4-5 Euro liegen mag) passt natürlich überhaupt nicht.

Aber was soll das ändern, wenn die Beiträge erhöht würden? Mehr Schwarzangelei wurde schon erwähnt, ansonsten eben hätte das den Effekt, das sehr viele nicht so gut verdienende Angler ein Hobby aufgeben oder stark dezimieren müssten, weil sie es sich nicht mehr leisten könnten.

Da kann man genauso gut die Frage stellen: Warum überhaupt bezahlen? Ich träume auch schon lange davon wie in den USA einfach überall wo ich an einem schönen Gewässer vorbeikomme die Rute auspacken zu können, ohne erst eine Fischereierlaubnis einholen zu müssen.

Ich wäre ja auch durchaus bereit dem Staat dafür jährlich einen guten Pauschalbetrag zu zahlen, nur um einfach an jedem Angelgewässer fischen zu können. Aber das wäre Wunschdenken und wird nie soweit kommen.

Sicher werden die die Preise für den Jahresschein eh irgendwann der allgemeinen Preiserhöhungen anpassen, nichts bleibt so wies ist.

Allein zum Jahreswechsel wird der Jahresschein sicher durch die Märchensteuererhöhung teurer, kann ich mir zumindest gut vorstellen....

Grüße,

Maik


----------



## helmi_tr (8. September 2006)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

naja, bei den vielen privat bewirtschafteten Gewässern wird das sicher schwierig in Deutschland.

An der Elbe in meiner Gegend muss man wirklich 10 mal hinschauen um zu erkennen, obs nun ein DAV Teil ist in dem man mit der Mitgliedschaft angeln darf oder aber ein Abschnitt, der von einem Fischer gepachtet ist, und wo ich dann eben nicht angeln darf.

Bezahlen ist schon ok denke ich, wenn im Gegenzug auch was für die Pflege der Gewässer und der Fischbestände getan wird.
Sowas kost schliesslich auch alles Geld, und Geld hat ja bekanntlich keiner


----------



## ernie1973 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

...also...die aktuelle Karte kostet jetzt 34 €, was für einen armen Rechtsreferendar auch nicht wenig Geld ist!

Ob generell ein Besatz in einem großen Fliessgewässer Sinn macht, hängt u.a. auch sehr stark von der jeweiligen Fischart ab, denn nicht alle sind wirklich Standorttreu, bzw. bleiben dort, wo sie besetzt werden - das zum Ersten.

Ich denke nicht, dass die Entnahme von gefangenen Fischen durch Angler die Hauptursache für die Rückgänge der Fänge ist (...gerade im Hinblick auf den Zander finde ich die Wels- und Rapfen-Populationsdiskussion nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen!).

Darüber hinaus sollte echt mal mehr kontrolliert werden, denn ich bin die letzte Saison mehrfach von den so oft erwähnten "ihr wisst schon welche Gruppe ich meine" - Anglern gefragt worden, ob ich Köder oder Haken usw. für sie übrig hätte, woraufhin ich immer geantwortet habe: "Zeig mir Deinen Angelschein und Du kriegst, was Du willst von mir" - leider bekam ich meist keine Anwort, sondern wurde noch blöd angemacht!

Naja - however - ich entnahm letztes Jahr einige gute Aale zum räuchern und das war´s !

Zander hatte ich keinen - Barben nur als Beifang und meist glitten sie mir aus den Händen, wenn der Haken locker saß, sowie bei allen anderen Weißfischen.

Höhere Beiträge werden das Problem nicht lösen - aber evtl. mal eine geschlossene Front der Angelschein-Besitzenden Angler gegen unsere Freunde die keinen haben und augenscheinlich "geduldet" werden!

Petri Heil für ´07 an alle, die einen Angelschein haben & sich so benehmen, wie man es von einem vernünftigen Angler erwarten kann!

Arnd


----------



## AK74 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

Servus#h 

Also ich bezahle gerne 300 €  um „ Zitat“
 (Es wahren am Rhein tage da haben wir, ein alter Freund und ich ca 80 Zander 12 Hechte, Barsche ab 80 aufgehört zu zählen an einen Tag gefangen.)

#d #d #d :r :r :r


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

Moin!

Sich durch hohe Kosten den Fischbestand wieder aufzubauen und die Assis 
(Unsozialen - nicht zu verwechseln mit Assozialen!) 
wech zu halten ist zwar eine Methode die Bestimmt gut funktioniert
aber nicht gerade Sozialverträglich ist oder?

Wobei ein Angelverein nicht das Sozialamt ist, dass ist klar.
Ist halt alles ein für und wieder....


----------



## buk (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

Die abnehmenden Zahlen der Fangstatistik einiger Fische (insbesondere des Zanders) haben vielfältige Ursachen.
Mit Sicherheit wurden hier fast schon alle genannt. Drei Punkte sind für mich verständlich/Hauptursache.
1. Wels/Rapfen vs. Zander
2. Kormoran
3. Die veränderte Wasserqualität

Zu den "300 Euro".
Ich bin gerne bereit mehr als den aktuellen Beitrag zu bezahlen,
allerdings befürchte ich von den zusätzlich ca. 260 versanden einige Euro bis sie "ans/ins" Wasser kommen.

Die Foderung meinerseits die mit einer Erhöhung zusammenhängen würde:
Transperenz (was fliesst wohin) und ein mittelfristiges Konzept (beinhaltet bitte kein Prestigeobjekt Lachs)
gruss


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

KölnerAngler hat doch gleich zu Anfang des Thröts die wahren Worte gesprochen. |good:


----------



## Lorenz (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

Wäre es nicht am sinnvollsten Laich-/Schonplätze zu schaffen?

Z.B. könnte man doch eine flache/versandete Buhne teilweise schliessen und Bäume etc. dort versenken! Natürlich dürfte die dann nicht befischt werden...

Dadurch das die Schongebiete nur sehr klein sind werden die Angler fast garnicht eingeschränkt.Bringen würde es sicher einiges!
Nicht nur das dort Laichplätze sind ,sondern auch (vor Kormoran,Strömung,Angler etc.) geschütze Stellen für die Jungfische! 


Eventuell könnte man auch probieren Wasserpflanzen anzusiedeln! Eine verkrautete Buhne ist sehr viel "produktiver" als eine komplett ohne Strukturen! Pflanzen als Schutz,Laichplatz und Nahrungsquelle für Fische und ihre Futtertiere!


Besatz:
Am besten Portionsforellen wie an so manchem Vereinsweiher 

Natürlich nicht!
Ich denke,dass ein Gewässer nur einer bestimmten Anzahl von Jungfischen genug Schutz und Nahrung bietet! Der Rhein sieht ehrlich gesagt nicht so aus wie wenn er (im Vergleich zur Größe) davon viel zu bieten hätte #c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht am sinnvollsten Laich-/Schonplätze zu schaffen?


Natürlich #6, wieso erst aufwendig züchten und setzen, wenn es auch natürlich und sehr viel einfacher (+günstiger) geht! :g

Also der Rhein so vom Typ "ausgebauter Kanal" kann ja nun mal auf weiten Teilen kaum Brut hervorbringen. Da sind natürlichere Bereiche doch ein Kleinod, und davon braucht man mehr, viele große Planzendickichte und flaches Wasser. Wenn man so wie ich das in einigen Teichen gesehen habe, im Frühjahr auf kleinen Rotaugen fast übers Wasser laufen kann, dann ist die Basis auch für gute Raubfischbestände gelegt. 

@all: Schon vergessen? ohne viele Friedfische - keine Räuber.


----------



## froggy31 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

@all: Schon vergessen? ohne viele Friedfische - keine Räuber.[/QUOTE]

By the way,
Glaube nicht das dies im Rhein wirklich das Problem ist#h 

froggy


----------



## Torro (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

Habe Mir grade die Mühe gemacht und Mir diesen Treat vom Anfang durchgelesen.
Ich muss Sagen Ich bin Entsetzt wenn Ich die Denkweise einiger "Sportsfreunde" Hier Lese !

Jetzt sind Also die H4-Empfänger Schuld das es Im Rhein keine Fische mehr gibt #q
Weil die ja allem was Zappelt auf die Birne Kloppt und mitnimmt!

Keine C&R Diskussion aber Ich habe Gelernt das Ich JEDEN Maßigen Fisch abzuschlagen habe solange er Nicht Geschützt oder in der Schonzeit ist.
Alles andere Läuft,falls es welche Vergessen haben sollten,unter Tierquälerei !
Da kein Vernünftiger Grund Vorliegt.
Wem das Nicht Passt beschwere sich bitte bei den Gesetzgebern und Nicht bei Mir!

Jetzt Wollen die Rheinangler also Heftige Gebühren!?
Wenn Hamburg dies aber Einführen würde kämen genau diese hier im Board an und würden sich Beschweren das es Sauteuer in Hamburg ist.

Nee,also was Manche Hier ablassen #d​


----------



## balounrw (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

Nun, viel wurde gesagt,  aber bei so einem Thema juckts mir auch in den Fingern. Nein, der Preis kann es echt nicht sein, da verhindern wir doch, dass verantwortungsvolle Jungangler ans Wasser kommen. Ich denke, dass der Rhein sich einfach verändert. Das Wasser wird sauberer, wärmer und da ist es nur logisch, dass der Fischbestand sich auch verändert. In diesem Zusammenhang müsste man ganz ketzerisch fragen, ob Lachse überhaupt bei der Klimaveränderung eine Chance haben. Nun, bei uns werden wohl die Welse immer mehr. Wels = Raubfisch, woraus doch folgt, dass es genug Nahrung gibt, oder? Also soweit eigentlich alles in Ordnung. Zander und Barsche gehen zurück, nun, ohne Laichplätze und bei steigenden Wassertemperaturen doch klar, oder? Warum ändert man nicht das Fanglimit? Ich denke aber hier auch an eine Obergrenze, z.B. Zander nur zwischen 50 und 60cm, dann hat man die großen "Mutterfische" noch im Wasser und die kleinen haben auch ihre Chancen, braucht man sich doch eigentlich nur in der Landwirtschaft abzuschauen, da werden auch nicht die Zuchtkühe geschlachtet, sondern der Nachwuchs, wenn die Größe stimmt. Aber nochmal zurück zum Geld. Der Rhein als solches ist doch mehr oder weniger unser aller Eigentum, da sollte auch jeder finanziell die Möglichkeit haben tätig zu werden, alles andere ist einfach nur unfair.


----------



## NorbertF (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*



> Jetzt sind Also die H4-Empfänger Schuld das es Im Rhein keine Fische mehr gibt
> Weil die ja allem was Zappelt auf die Birne Kloppt und mitnimmt!



Du bestreitest das also?



> Keine C&R Diskussion aber Ich habe Gelernt das Ich JEDEN Maßigen Fisch abzuschlagen habe solange er Nicht Geschützt oder in der Schonzeit ist.
> Alles andere Läuft,falls es welche Vergessen haben sollten,unter Tierquälerei !
> Da kein Vernünftiger Grund Vorliegt.
> Wem das Nicht Passt beschwere sich bitte bei den Gesetzgebern und Nicht bei Mir!



Ah doch nicht. Du gibst es also zu und hast gleich ne Ausrede.

Wozu dann das Posting? Du wolltest wiedersprechen, gibst ihm aber Recht...bissl self owned hehe


----------



## Torro (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Du bestreitest das also?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bestreite "Nur"die Aussage das es die H4-Empfänger sind!
Nochmals,derzeit Gültige Rechtslage ist das Jeder Maßige und nicht unter Schutz stehende Fisch Abzuschlagen ist!
Werde Ich beim Zurücksetzen eines Maßigen Fisches Erwischt stehe Ich vor dem Richter,der Fischereischein ist Weg und eine Geldstrafe ist auch Fällig!

Ob es Dir/Mir/Uns nun Passt oder Nicht
Sagte schon,Beschwerden an den Gesetzgeber!

Ich kenne die Problematik zu Genüge,kannst Mir Glauben.

Hier in Hamburg Regen sich viele darüber aus das ,Hauptsächlich Osteuropäische "Sportskameraden" alles,aber auch alles ,Rausrupfen was Nur Flossen hat.
Ich habe aber auch schon "Deutsche" Angler dabei Ertappt das Sie es genauso machen!

Und Nun,Sind "Nur" die Osteuropäer Schuld das die Bestände abnehmen oder eventuell auch die "Deutschen" ??

Pauschalurteile,sind Nicht Mein Ding und Ich habe eigentlich Erwartet das es Unter Sportskameraden eigentlich nicht Üblich sein dürfte.

Komischerweise hat sich hier noch Keiner über die Berufsfischer bzw. Reusenausleger beschwert?
Die m.E einen Viel Größeren Schaden anrichten als die kleine Wurst die Sich einen Fisch für die Pfanne mit Nach Hause nimmt !


----------



## NorbertF (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

Das alles rausrupfen was Flossen hat ist weit verbreitet und beschränkt sich keineswegs auf bestimme Gruppen.
Da stimme ich uneingeschränkt zu.
Teilweise ziemlich erheiternd...insbesondere an kleineren Vereinsgewässern. Da stehen gutverdienende Leute am Gewässer und beschweren sich dass sie wenig fangen. Haun aber alles platt was sie erwischen. Auf die Idee 2 km mitm Auto in Frankreich zum Supermarkt zu fahren wo es Fisch ohne Ende in jeder Form gibt kommen sie nicht.
Dann könnten sie ihren Fisch essen und müssten nicht in ihrem Hobby erfolglos bleiben. Ein Wochenende angeln ohne Fischfang ist einfach unlustiger als mit ordentlich Fisch.
Irgendwie kommen sie aber einfach nicht von alleine drauf, mich erheitert das, ich muss immer lachen wenn sie sich beschweren.


----------



## Torro (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

Naja,Ich Vertsehe die Leute sowieso Nicht die Sich Aufregen wenn Sie mal Schneider Bleiben!
Auch ein Tag ,ohne Fisch, Nur an der Frischen Luft hat auch was Gutes und ist Gesund  
Aber alles Killen was Kreucht und Fleucht und Sich dann Beschweren :r

Da aber Angelvereine ziemlich "Viel"Geld kosten ,kommt natürlich auf die Seite des Betrachters an, bin Ich ganz Froh das es Hier in Hamburg genügend Freie Gewässer gibt die mit dem Fischereischein zu beangeln sind ohne noch Erlaubniskarten zu Kaufen.

Da Ich aber BW kenne,komme ja eigentlich von dort,weiss Ich das da Ohne Vereinszugehörigkeit so Gut wie Nichts mit Angeln ist.

Solltest du mal Lust haben,Habe für einen Kollegen Immer ein Bett und Verpflegung Da!


----------



## NorbertF (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

danke für das Angebot, gilt andersrum ebenso, ich bin sehr gastfreundlich


----------



## Torro (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*



NorbertF schrieb:


> danke für das Angebot, gilt andersrum ebenso, ich bin sehr gastfreundlich




Mal sehen,Hätte schonmal Lust in meiner alten Heimat BW angeln zu gehen. #6


----------



## HD4ever (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

ich halte da eigendlich nix von .....
soll das nur ein Hobby für Besserverdienende sein ?
wenn sich nachteilige Auswirkung auf den Fischbestand herausstellen - verursacht durch wen oder was auch immer - sollte man meiner Meinung nach Schonzeiten und Regelungen ändern und auch verstärkt kontrollieren das diese auch eingehalten werden !


----------



## Eugen Eichmann (20. November 2008)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

Jawohl!!! GEZ für freies Fernsehen, LKW-Maut für bessere Strassen und  200 Euro für öftere Kontrollen der Fischereiaufseher. Die Anderen benutzen allerdings etwas bessere Metoden die Kontolleure zu finanzieren und zwar vom Geld derjenigen, die keine Regeln respektieren. 

Ist ja klar, dass ein Fischereiaufseher keine 6-Personen-Gruppe Schwarzangler allein ansprechen kann, dies macht er aber auch für 200 Euro nicht. 

Hat schon jemand das "jedermann-Recht" benutzt die Personen festzunehemen, die gegen Gesetze verstoßen haben? Wenn nicht, dann warum? Ich sehe dass da jeder schon etliche Schwarzfischer sah und nichts machte, weil er Angst vor Agressivitätspotenzial hatte? Solange sich die keine starke Gemeinschaft bildet, die einen Agressivitätspotenzial gegenüber den Schwarz- und Allesanglern bietet und wo einer für den Anderen im Fall der Falle da ist, wird sich da nichts ändern. Manche glauben wohl, dass Geld ein Schlüssel zum Paradies wäre. 

50-80 Euro ist absolute Schmerzensgrenze für mich (habe auch keine Angelrute, die mehr als 30 gekostet hat), dafür wäre ich aber bereit am WE ein oder anderes Mal am Wasser zu arbeiten und alles zu erledigen was Hege angeht, wenn nötig auch als Kraftunterstützung für Fischereiaufseher.
Ich finde aber unsinnig 200 Euro dafür zu bezahlen, dass einige von uns wieder mal 20 Zander am Tag fangen können, Wenn ich gerade mal Paar fische für meine Frau brauche (isst keiner mehr). Da ist selbst Real billiger. Ich weiss- Natur ist jedes Geld Wert. Aber verschont bitte mein Portmonae und nimmt lieber ein wenig von meiner unbezahlbaren Zeit.


----------



## beinhart (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte mit meiner Frau am Rhein in Kreis Kleve angeln.
Kann mir Jemand sagen was der Schein kostet und was für Unterlagen ich noch brauche.
Ich warte auf Antwort. 
Danke beinhart


----------



## u-see fischer (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*



beinhart schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich möchte mit meiner Frau am Rhein in Kreis Kleve angeln.
> Kann mir Jemand sagen was der Schein kostet und was für Unterlagen ich noch brauche.
> Ich warte auf Antwort.
> Danke beinhart



Dafür kramst du son alten trööt aus. :m

Kosten 34 Euro, gelten in ganz NRW, Verbotszonen beachten, und können in fast allen Angelgeschäfte entlang des Rhein bezogen werden. Als Unterlage benötigst Du einen für 2012 gültigen Fischereischein.


----------



## beinhart (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Jahreskarte für den Rhein für 200 Euro*

Hallo,
danke für die Auskunft,sa den den Bericht vom Rhein und hatte nur ne Frage.
Danke noch mal.
beinhart


----------

